# Paphiopedilum Prince Edward of York



## bigleaf (Mar 24, 2017)

Paphiopedilum Prince Edward of York 
(rothschildianum 'Five Fortune' TRO/TOGA X sanderianum 'Ping Ton')

Opening - single growth in 3.50 inch square pot.


----------



## abax (Mar 24, 2017)

Oh, the flowers have a big, red nose and the petals are very handsomely held. The lovely Phals. make a fine
background.


----------



## troy (Mar 24, 2017)

A good pey!!


----------



## ksriramkumar (Mar 25, 2017)

Wow!!...Looks one of the best PEOY I have seen.


----------



## Ozpaph (Mar 25, 2017)

that is a superb PEOY.
what is the breeding?


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Mar 25, 2017)

Looks nice.


----------



## Don I (Mar 26, 2017)

Nice one.
Don


----------



## NYEric (Mar 26, 2017)

That pink stuff in the background is distracting! oke:


----------



## Mark Karayannis (Mar 26, 2017)

Very nice indeed. Thanks for sharing


----------



## bigleaf (Mar 28, 2017)

Thanks everyone. Photo update. Petals are growing longer.


----------



## Ozpaph (Mar 28, 2017)

Is it of Thai or Taiwanese origin?


----------



## bigleaf (Mar 28, 2017)

Ozpaph said:


> Is it of Thai or Taiwanese origin?



Taiwan


----------



## ehanes7612 (Mar 29, 2017)

I have one of those ...crossing fingers for a bud this year


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 29, 2017)

Very nice!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Mar 31, 2017)

Digging those petals!


----------



## bigleaf (Apr 5, 2017)

Photo update.


----------



## ksriramkumar (Apr 6, 2017)

Wow!!.


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 6, 2017)

that is super


----------



## SlipperMatt (Apr 13, 2017)

Don't kill me please! My favourite spec, and really fantastic form. Hope, next it will produce more flower. Really spectacular! Congrats!

Tapatalkkal küldve az én D5503 eszközömről


----------



## bigleaf (May 15, 2017)

Another from the same cross

Paphiopedilum Prince Edward of York


----------



## Ozpaph (May 16, 2017)

nice flowers.
some of the leaves got a hair cut.


----------



## tomBEE (May 16, 2017)

what a feeling of king!

another one of my dream hybrids.


----------



## blondie (May 16, 2017)

Amazballs one of my favourite hybrids I just hope mind when it blooms is, as good as yours


----------



## Meeski (May 16, 2017)

Beautiful blooms. Another one on the wish list....


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

